
Facebook Completes Rollout Of Haystack To Stem Losses From Massive Photo Uploads - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/06/facebook-completes-rollout-of-haystack-to-stem-losses-from-massive-photo-uploads/
======
gaius
Bad news for NetApp!

